# Rovex, whats it like?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Have been wondering for some time what Rovex is like quality wise? Have been thinking about getting a reel that isn't $15 from ebay to tackle some small sharks this summer.

Any info would be great.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've used the 20 30 & 50lb versions for the last 3 years and it seems to do the job. I don't do much casting and I do check the ends every few sessions to watch for signs of wear, but more often than not I lose the line when a kingie rubs me of on the bottom. 
This year I'm going to try a more expensive brand, just out of curiosity. I don't think the sharks will mind if you use a cheaper braid.....


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Rovex 3500/4000 reel that i use when in the ocean. Two spools. Seems ok but hasn't had a great deal of use. Suits me fine for what i do. Drag is ok and lays line well - I use mono and braid depending which size spool i use.on it. I used to use a 1500/2000 reel for estuary work but poor maintenance took its toll. My reels would be about 4 years old I am guessing.

rob


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Im gona give them a go, thanks guys.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Rovex gear is good value for money. I have a 7500 big boss reel that has been abused for 7 or so years and still is bulletproof. I also have a cheap $30 15 kg rod which is my standard kingie stick. There might be better gear out there, but for the price you pay, hard to fault.


----------

